# need 120V starter for older 3hp 2-cycle Tecumseh



## kish-81 (Dec 18, 2020)

I am trying to source a new (or used) 120v electric starter for an older (1994) Cub Cadet 321 single stage 2-cycle snow thrower with a Tecumseh 3hp engine. Believe the part I need is 390-697-000 or OEM-390-697 which are discontinued and I have been unable to source an aftermarket version.

If you have one of these older throwers with the starter, I would consider used as well. 

*FOUND - looks like a Tecumseh 590556 is what I need!*


----------

